# Any ideas



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Any ideas as to what these might be. I can get better pictures tomorrow. The white ones are from tractor supply and they were an assortment. The reds were suppose to be RIR pullets from tractor supply.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*GUESS: *Red Sex-Links _OR_ Easter-Eggers ( commonly called "Ameracaunas"...but NOT necessarily Ameracaunas..... )
You MIGHT *ASK *your LOCAL "Tractor Supply"...to ask the "Main Company" just WHAT was shipped to them....???
*GOOD LUCK ! *( It COSTS _NUTHIN' _to *ASK. *And ...possibly...they'll _attempt _to TELL a "Good Customer". *I would. *)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My opinon, Red sex links.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I was supposed to have two RIR from tractor supply as well. The biggest looks exactly them. I think they are production reds as I've read it is rare to get RIR. I'm sure tractor supply figured most people won't notice or care about the difference.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> I was supposed to have two RIR from tractor supply as well. The biggest looks exactly them. I think they are production reds as I've read it is rare to get RIR. I'm sure tractor supply figured most people won't notice or care about the difference.


It's not Tractor supply trying to pass off the production reds. They just label their bins with the breed names the hatchery lists them as. Its the hatcheries that claim Rhode Island Red but sells chicks not true to the breed.


----------



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Apyl said:


> My opinon, Red sex links.


Thanks everyone. Are these good egg layers?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep. VERY Good egg-layers !


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We have 3 red sexlinks and they give us an Xl egg everyday!


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

The ones that are red and white, when they were still a few days old, were they a light reddish tan color with a couple reddish brown stripes on their back?
That's what cinnamon queen chicks look like (hens), and my 3 week old cinn queens look just like the birds in your pic.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

leawilliams10 said:


> Thanks everyone. Are these good egg layers?


Yes they are


----------

